# 2008 Dolphin Renegade Pro 16



## Dolphin16 (Mar 10, 2013)

Anyone have a Renegade with a 60 Etech? I have a PowerTec 15 pitch 4 blade and it seems to have too much trouble getting a good hole shot unless I have someone jump up front. The nose shoots up and the boat just bogs. It runs about 33 mph @ 5600 rpms which is not too bad for this set up but it just seems like I should be able to jump up more easily and without stacking the front deck. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. I'm sure a Yamaha F70 would do the trick but this motor only has 140 hrs on it so I'd like to see if I can make it work.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Do you have trim tabs? I have a 14p 3 blade and 13p 4 blade and have no issues. I'm running a 50hp with an 8 gallon tank in the bow. By myself sitting on the poling platform, instant hole shot with no bow rise when tabbed down and engine tilted up.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Must be the prop that boat should not be hard to plane with a 60. I don't have tabs on my Renegade and planing is no problem even with two adults in the back (70 yam tiller). Of course most boats will perform better with them but wanted to keep it simple and porpoising is not a problem either. Good luck!


----------



## Dolphin16 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for the input. I had a second prop that I thought was the same exact prop collecting dust in my garage and noticed it was vented. I threw it on and now the boat planes instantly with tabs up or down. HUGE difference.


----------

